# Adopted a pair of budgies, terrified of people.



## Lewisbur11 (8 mo ago)

So my neighbors were moving out and couldn't keep their budgies anymore so they gave them to our family since i've already got a Parrotlet and have a lil bit of bird knowledge but it's clear they were more decoration than pet as they're terrified of people beyond belief, i've been trying for months using the same methods i did for my parrotlet but nothing seems to be working, there's a blue one which seems to be fully grown and a yellow/green one that is a little smaller. It could just be an age thing that now they're too old to tame but i was wondering if anyone else had any tips to at least get them to be less scared.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Familiarity will make them relax more around people. It just takes time and patience. It won't happen over night, it won't even happen within 6 months. But eventually it _will _happen, if you put in the time and effort to teach them that they are safe and people aren't bad. You also have to come to terms with the fact that they never reach a stage of comfort where they completely and utterly trust you. They may never feel comfortable allowing you to give them scratches, or they may prefer sitting on a perch than your shoulder. All you can do is your best to give them a good life.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*It would be great if you could post some pictures of the budgies and their cage set-up. 
What are their names?
Are they male or female?*

*Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgies learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.
To bond with your budgies, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them, grab them and try to force them to allow you to hold them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.

Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch them.
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds’ pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*

*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

